# Amilo Xi 1526 mit Win 2000 Festplatte nicht gefunden



## online (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir kürzlich das Siemens Fujitsu Amilo Xi 1526 gekauft.
Ursprünglich war Windows Vista drauf, jedoch würde ich gerne Windows 2000 installieren.
Leider stoppt er bei mir immer an der gleichen Stelle, bevor man formatieren kann und sagt, dass die Festplatte nicht gefunden wurde.

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?

Viele Grüße
Online


----------



## fluessig (26. Juni 2007)

Ich vermute, es liegt an der S-ATA Platte, mit der das Notebook ausgestattet ist, die Installationsroutine von Windows 2000 kann diese nicht erkennen. Am Anfang des Setups kommt die Aufforderung F6 zu drücken für (genauen Ausdruck weiss ich grad nicht) SCSI/RAID Controller. Da musst du F6 drücken und brauchst den Treiber für den Controller. Es sollte per CD funktionieren, oft wird empfohlen den Treiber per Diskette einzubinden.

Viel Glück.


----------



## online (26. Juni 2007)

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, jedoch verlangt der Laptop ein Diskettenlaufwerk, welches aber nicht vorhanden ist. Was mch ich jetzt? Ich verzweifle noch...


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. Juni 2007)

Du kannst dir ein USB-Diskettenlaufwerk besorgen und somit eine Treiberdiskette erstellen oder du benutzt sowas wie etwa das kleine Programm nLite um deine Installations-CD zu manipulieren. Damit kannst  du u.a. Treiber ins Setup intigrieren aber auch Service Packs und Updates...
Ich hab mir heute eine CD gebaut und SP2 und alle Updates intigriert... das war vllt ne Arbeit aber nun hab ich ne CD, die die Installation vollständig alleine ausführt und mir viele Einstellungen abnimmt.


----------



## Zinken (4. Juli 2007)

Da ich das gleiche Problem habe, muß ich mich hier mal einklinken. Mit nLite hat es leider nicht funktioniert, da der Treiber dann offensichtlich erst im Laufe des Setup
geladen wird und nicht gleich am Anfang. Daher weiß der Rechner immer noch nicht, wo er seine Files hinkopieren soll.

Wird ein USB-FDD denn überhaupt als solches erkannt? Vermutlich sucht das Windows-Setup doch bloß nach Laufwerk A.
Wäre interessant zu wissen, bevor ich meine Vista-Installation endgültig entsorge.
Womit ich auch schon bei der nächsten Frage wäre: hat Vista die passenden Treiber denn endlich integriert?
Nur für den Fall, daß ich doch wieder darauf zurückgreifen muß, nachdem ich die sagenumwobene EISA-Konfigurations-Partition entfernt habe.

edit: Um es mal abzuschließen: der Fujitsu-Support hat sehr schnell geantwortet und mir die umwerfende Neuigkeit mitgeteilt, daß ich den Treiber manuell einbinden müsse.
Wie das geht, solle ich doch bei Microsoft erfragen...Hut ab.


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. Juli 2007)

Naja. zumindestens den Treiber meines Raid-Controllers hatte Vista dabei.
Und du musst den Treiber als Text-Mode intigrieren damit er am Anfang geladen wird. Alle Treiber, die kein Textmode sind werden erst später geladen. Und du hattest bei Fujitsu-Siemens wohl Glück.denn ich denke nicht, dass dir jeder Supportmitarbeiter hätte dies mit dem Intigrieren hätte mitteilen können. Das sieht man schon daran, das er auf MS verwiesen hat obwohl Fujitsu-Siemens vollkommen allein für den Support verantwortlich ist und Microsoft dir eigentlich nicht hilft.


----------

